# Easy Latex Hands and others Projects



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Just wanted to share some of our previous years props and how-to's

http://www.bastardrat.com/props.html

Enjoy! I hope some of you can something useful in there!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics Holly, I love the idea of making the tree and the cauldron came out great. Vlad gets lots of really tall carboard at work that just might work for that project.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link! That seems like so much fun to make. I seriously need to buy a house already just so I can decorate for Halloween!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

death2u said:


> Thanks for the link! That seems like so much fun to make. I seriously need to buy a house already just so I can decorate for Halloween!


Look at you. Don't even have a house yet and the infection's already starting to set in.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Where do you get your laytex? I thought I saw a place that sold expired laytex cheap but I cant find the link. Thanks


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Ebay ... thats where they are selling the expired latex .. thats what I'm currently using for my 5 new sets of hands I have to make this year


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Sgt. It's a company that Born2Haunt told Black Cat and I about last year at Cementex.com. You can get the same price ($15 a gallon) off of their web site, but the shipping seems to be a little cheaper off of Ebay for some reason.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL, Sgt, you distracted me, lol.

Holly, awesome project pages, I didn't know you had them gathered in one place till now. I should have known, lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Holly, they are great looking hands. Have you found there a size limit on the ones made of pipe cleaners? Vlad thanks for the info on cementex.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

sgtdrpepper said:


> Holly, they are great looking hands. Have you found there a size limit on the ones made of pipe cleaners? Vlad thanks for the info on cementex.


 I am making some larger ones now with pipe cleaners.. I'll take pics later this evening to show the size..... I'm also gonna set up a how-to for PVC dummies and I have a newer better way of making latex hands I'll be experimenting with this week so keep an eye out for that .. hopefully the new way will be mess free and more realistic looking and yet they will still be posable


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

You've got a boatload of talent hollyberry...that horse drawn hearse is absolutely gorgeous! 
Who would've thought to use cardboard cutouts to turn a flat-sided tub into a round cauldron? I love that! Thanks for sharing


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

nice props especially the owl

i could use an animated owl for a grave scene


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

What a great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the lead on cememtex.com, Vlad! Been looking for afordable latex for molding!


----------

